# Best way to get Signal working?



## tombert (Jul 5, 2018)

Howdy!
I managed to get FreeBSD installed on my laptop and *almost* have it configured perfectly.  The only apps I cannot seem to get working are Skype (which I found a workaround using the web version) and Signal.  I'm thinking I'm probably going to have to cheat and install Signal in Linux via a virtual machine.  

Can you guys enlighten me the best way in which to do that?  I was debating installing a minimal headless Ubuntu or Debian server, then using Xpra to connect to the local VM.  What is the best/easiest to use virtualization software for that...or even better, has someone managed to do something like I'm suggesting with a Linux jail?


----------

